# Blurry print on Epson F2000



## kraze (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi All,

Can you please give me some suggestions? I had to outsource a DTG job so I called up another printer and showed him the artwork and black shirts (Alstyle 1301) client wanted. He said it should be fine and yesterday he shows me what his Epson F2000 is printing out (Blurry/doubling/ghosting the white underbase). Then he suggests that I should only use Ringspun. If I knew this I wouldʻve told the client otherwise. 








Now the job is due and trying to help troubleshoot why he is having issues. The file I sent him has the black knocked out with text and a photo only. (300 dpi jpeg). I donʻt know what his platen setting is at, but know he pretreated the shirt. Any suggestions or tricks he can try. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## danslave (Jun 26, 2013)

It looks like his platen might be too low.

He is right, for DTG you should stick to ringspun shirts, but the blurry image does not look like a function of the shirt or the pretreatment.

main thing though is you should not print from a jpeg. It is what they call a lossy format and the fuzziness might come from the image being opened and resaved (every time you save a jpeg it recompresses itself). Jpeg is meant for screen and Aliases the edges of everything.

If you have the original image, re-save it as a tiff or png file with transparency. That might also improve your print.


----------



## kraze (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Dan. The issue was the file and did give him a png file with a transparent background. I saw this tip on another forum. Much mahalos for your response.


----------



## danslave (Jun 26, 2013)

Gladit worked out. For what it is worth, the printer should have known that and had you redo the file before he did the sample.

Dan


----------



## kraze (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Dan. Yes he should've known but it all worked out. At least I'm learning more about DTG. Have a great weekend. Aloha


----------

